# ECU type



## seizai (Sep 11, 2008)

Which type is this? OBD1 ?


----------



## seizai (Sep 11, 2008)

no body know?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I don't know from looking at it. What year Maxima? If I recall correctly, only some 95s were OBD-1...but I could be wrong.


----------



## seizai (Sep 11, 2008)

juz got d reader...

anyone know where i can get these soft?

DDLreader: DDLreader v.15c / DDLreader v.16c 
ConZult 
ScanTechNissan 
Z-Control 
SRTalk v.1.0 
ZCSetup v.2.0 
ZTalk v.1.1 
Nissan Data Scan v.1.4 
Nissan Data Scan v.1.51


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Some of the programs are free but you're going to have to search for them. 

I would reference the search results I found but some are from Russian sites so the possibility of cracked/hacked software is possible...which is not allowed here. 

You are also on your own as far as the downloads being virus/malware free.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

You can check THIS THREAD for better info though.


----------



## seizai (Sep 11, 2008)

Thx :idhitit:


----------



## seizai (Sep 11, 2008)

i test all software there. Most of it only can use for detect error code. Other function not working


----------

